# The Seventies Thread



## Trollheart (Sep 24, 2019)

Discuss all things related to this decade here. Music primarily, but sure if you want to talk about the television programmes, the fashions or how the world has changed and how kids don't know they're born these days, nobody's going to stop you. 

I was born in 1963 so I grew up in the seventies, and as related in one of my reviews in my Iron Maiden thread, it was a long while before I could buy my own music, so I was stuck listening to the radio and to what my older sister (not the one who's disabled now) was buying to spin on her very own record player. Oh man was I jealous! She had a total crush on this guy, whose poster on her wall I once defaced, but could he write a catchy tune!

[video=youtube;A6KSbDfu9Ko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6KSbDfu9Ko&amp;list=PLC47F5A29A01B012A[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 27, 2019)

[video=youtube;BNKSs1J38EA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNKSs1J38EA[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2019)

My eldest was born in '76. We had a squat in Brixton around the corner from where the riot started, my missus used to say it was the only place in England she got treated as a person rather than as an oriental


----------



## Irwin (Sep 27, 2019)

Some of the greatest music, films, and novels were created during the '70s. It was also a great time for auto racing and the personal computer was invented, which was largely responsible for the demise of great music. It sucked the soul out of music.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 27, 2019)

Irwin said:


> Some of the greatest music, films, and novels were created during the '70s. It was also a great time for auto racing and the personal computer was invented, which was largely responsible for the demise of great music. It sucked the soul out of music.


Mostly I disagree. Certainly, some computer music has sterilised the art, but on the other hand, the advances in computer software and indeed hardware over the last forty years has enabled music to be made that bands could only dream of in the seventies. Sequencers, synthesisers, recording and production techniques, broadcast capabilities, even writing music has improved in leaps and bounds. Now, one guy or girl with a synth can make the sort of music in their bedroom that it would have taken a whole band and at least a garage if not a recording studio to produce. Overall, I believe computers have benefited and aided the advance of music, not stifled it.


----------



## Princesisto (Sep 27, 2019)

This is a fantastic topic and yes, the '70's were probably the golden age of modern music, which finally graduated from rock 'n roll and became 100 other things (disco, rap, metal, pop, reggae/third world, Latin, etc.). 

But the thread is dying out and becoming reminiscences because there is no content.

You should put some questions for people to answer.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 27, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> Mostly I disagree. Certainly, some computer music has sterilised the art, but on the other hand, the advances in computer software and indeed hardware over the last forty years has enabled music to be made that bands could only dream of in the seventies. Sequencers, synthesisers, recording and production techniques, broadcast capabilities, even writing music has improved in leaps and bounds. Now, one guy or girl with a synth can make the sort of music in their bedroom that it would have taken a whole band and at least a garage if not a recording studio to produce. Overall, I believe computers have benefited and aided the advance of music, not stifled it.



That's fine if you like synthesized music. I find it sterile and soulless. 

That said, there are some people putting out good songs, but the music itself is just plain boring.  But I'm old, so what do I know? Old people have always said things like that about the contemporary music of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 28, 2019)

Princesisto said:


> This is a fantastic topic and yes, the '70's were probably the golden age of modern music, which finally graduated from rock 'n roll and became 100 other things (disco, rap, metal, pop, reggae/third world, Latin, etc.).
> 
> But the thread is dying out and becoming reminiscences because there is no content.
> 
> You should put some questions for people to answer.




Well, okay, I have a few.

For starters, did metal really start out in the seventies? There are examples of true metal on the pop charts as early as 1968 (Blue Cheer's Summertime Blues come to mind), and there are those who will argue that metal dates back to Link Wray in the 1950s.

Reggae/third world and Latin I couldn't tell you when it started but they both certainly pre dated the seventies. Reggae and ska are similar genres and the latter form was quite popular in England in the sixties (You Brits can correct me if I'm wrong on that assumption). Latin, of course, you can date back to the big band era at least. The same with Pop. Pop is short for popular, of course and I don't know if you can actually date that blanket genre.

In fact, the only form you mention that might be distinctively seventies is disco. Shaft by Isaac Hayes is considered to be the first disco single, that was in 1971. Of course, I'm sure there are earlier example there as well. 

And there are sub-genres that weren't mentioned such as glam rock, punk/new wave, funk. Anyway, I hope this can bring the thread back to life


----------



## Winston (Sep 28, 2019)

People like to put things in tidy boxes.  Like, Punk music belongs in the 1980's.  Lou Reed, The Sex Pistols and Devo are all firmly established in the 1970s.  And one of my fave's, The Tubes (1975).  No remembers Devo's "Jocko Homo" (1977) but everyone remembers "Whip It" (1980).  Or The Tubes "White Punks on Dope" (1975), but "She's a Beauty" (1983) .  

When we personally "discover" something, it takes form and exists.  Prior to that, nada.  Like Trollheart, I appreciate early electronic music.  Everyone's heard Gary Numan's "Cars", (1979), but how many people know of Kraftwerk, established 1974?  And they influence a generation of progressive musicians.

What we take out of a decade is what we see.  Not really what was there.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 28, 2019)

Princesisto said:


> This is a fantastic topic and yes, the '70's were probably the golden age of modern music, which finally graduated from rock 'n roll and became 100 other things (disco, rap, metal, pop, reggae/third world, Latin, etc.).
> 
> *But the thread is dying out* and becoming reminiscences because there is no content.
> 
> You should put some questions for people to answer.


The thread is exactly four days old: I think reports of its demise are exaggerated at this time. Things like this take time to get interest going. Sometimes they work, sometimes not. I plan an eighties one too, and anyone else is free of course to make one for their favourite decade. Give it time. 

I don't actually think it's up to me to lead people with questions. Everyone's intelligent and creative enough to come up with their own if they want, as Musty has, or just discuss things without the need to tick boxes and fill in forms. There's plenty to discuss if people want to.


Irwin said:


> That's fine if you like synthesized music. I find it sterile and soulless.
> 
> That said, there are some people putting out good songs, but the music itself is just plain boring.  But I'm old, so what do I know? Old people have always said things like that about the contemporary music of the time.


It's not that I like synthesised music. A lot of it leaves me cold. But recording techniques today, whether you're in the punk, heavy metal, hip-hop, pop or even classical genre rely almost inevitably on digital recordings and computerised sequences. Doesn't mean the music has to SOUND electronic or digital, but you'll find few artists working today "the old way". Everyone takes advantage of technology as it improves; it's there to make life easier, so why wouldn't you? And it may cost you less in the long run. After all, if you can now use a computer program to back you with a full band, why pay a session band to accompany you?

By the way, I'm old too: 56 this year. I think they're delivering my coffin at the end of the week... :lol:


Winston said:


> People like to put things in tidy boxes.  Like, Punk music belongs in the 1980's.  Lou Reed, The Sex Pistols and Devo are all firmly established in the 1970s.  And one of my fave's, The Tubes (1975).  No remembers Devo's "Jocko Homo" (1977) but everyone remembers "Whip It" (1980).  Or The Tubes "White Punks on Dope" (1975), but "She's a Beauty" (1983) .
> 
> When we personally "discover" something, it takes form and exists.  Prior to that, nada.  Like Trollheart, I appreciate early electronic music.  Everyone's heard Gary Numan's "Cars", (1979), but how many people know of Kraftwerk, established 1974?  And they influence a generation of progressive musicians.
> 
> What we take out of a decade is what we see.  Not really what was there.


I know of Kraftwerk. Don't like them, but I know of them. Also Carbon Based Lifeforms, Air, Jean-Michel Jarre, Vangelis and a whole host of others.


mrmustard615 said:


> Well, okay, I have a few.
> 
> For starters, did metal really start out in the seventies? There are examples of true metal on the pop charts as early as 1968 (Blue Cheer's Summertime Blues come to mind), and there are those who will argue that metal dates back to Link Wray in the 1950s.


As I'll point out VERY soon in my new Heavy Metal thread (you heard it here first, folks!) it's generally accepted that Black Sabbath invented heavy metal in 1970. Anything before that, though heavy, was called hard rock or heavy rock. Steppenwolf coined the term, but it was some music journalist who sarcastically referred to the sound of Sabbath as "like a load of heavy metal falling on me" or something. So yeah, 1970 was when heavy metal first snarled its baby cries.


> Reggae/third world and Latin I couldn't tell you when it started but they both certainly pre dated the seventies. Reggae and ska are similar genres and the latter form was quite popular in England in the sixties (You Brits can correct me if I'm wrong on that assumption). Latin, of course, you can date back to the big band era at least. The same with Pop. Pop is short for popular, of course and I don't know if you can actually date that blanket genre.


Reggae came to England in around the 1950s, with the immigrants from Jamaica and so on moving into London, but I would imagine it's been around for a whole lot longer than that in the Caribbean. As a popular music form though, again you're probably talking late 1960s or early 1970s, with Marley, Dekker and Steel Pulse leading the way into the charts. Pop music you could not qualify, as by its very nature it's just defined as what is in vogue, but you're probably looking back to the birth of rock and roll, again in the 1950s.


> In fact, the only form you mention that might be distinctively seventies is disco. Shaft by Isaac Hayes is considered to be the first disco single, that was in 1971. Of course, I'm sure there are earlier example there as well.
> 
> And there are sub-genres that weren't mentioned such as glam rock, punk/new wave, funk. Anyway, I hope this can bring the thread back to life


Disco definitely came of age in the early 1970s, as an offshoot and more popular branch of soul and r&b, and with the new dance crazes and the nightclubs or discotheques cropping up, so again the seventies have it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> As I'll point out VERY soon in my new Heavy Metal thread (you heard it here first, folks!) it's generally accepted that Black Sabbath invented heavy metal in 1970. Anything before that, though heavy, was called hard rock or heavy rock. Steppenwolf coined the term, but it was some music journalist who sarcastically referred to the sound of Sabbath as "like a load of heavy metal falling on me" or something. So yeah, 1970 was when heavy metal first snarled its baby cries.



Perhaps 1970 was when the term 'heavy metal' was coined, but don't tell me Iron Butterfly or 1969 Led Zeppelin wasn't heavy metal, even if the latter was blues based.



> Reggae came to England in around the 1950s, with the immigrants from Jamaica and so on moving into London, but I would imagine it's been around for a whole lot longer than that in the Caribbean. As a popular music form though, again you're probably talking late 1960s or early 1970s, with Marley, Dekker and Steel Pulse leading the way into the charts. Pop music you could not qualify, as by its very nature it's just defined as what is in vogue, but you're probably looking back to the birth of rock and roll, again in the 1950s.


Actually pop music may have been coined as such in the post war forties with artists like Perry Como and Dinah Shore dominating the charts at that time



> Disco definitely came of age in the early 1970s, as an offshoot and more popular branch of soul and r&b, and with the new dance crazes and the nightclubs or discotheques cropping up, so again the seventies have it.


 Yep, and it really took off around 1974. I'm not sure but I think that's when it was actually labeled disco.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 29, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Perhaps 1970 was when the term 'heavy metal' was coined, but don't tell me Iron Butterfly or 1969 Led Zeppelin wasn't heavy metal, even if the latter was blues based.


Iron Butterfly and Led Zeppelin weren't heavy metal. :lol: They couldn't be, as nobody knew what heavy metal was. Looking back now though, I think most people would agree Zep and the Irons were still heavy rock or hard rock (think IB might be psychedelic rock? Not very familiar with them) but no: the music really only came into being when the first doomy notes of "Black Sabbath" rang out on stage, and everyone knew something entirely new was being born. Here, I'll let one of MB's foremost authorities on hard rock and heavy metal explain:

_Up until now all the albums and bands featured, have had heavy blues and psychedelic rock influences, and gradually they have taken those influences to their logical and heavy conclusions throughout 1969 and 1970. But it would be four guys from Birmingham that would reshape those blues and psychedelic tendencies, into a much darker vision that would go on to dominate metaldom as we know it. This darker vision would be based around even tighter guitar riffs, a throbbing rhythm section, morbid doom-laden visions, along with medieval and futuristic themes. The band truly found a hidden malevolence in the blues, that they then fully exploited and then glued the whole thing together with strong occult influences. Now some of these aspects that I've mentioned, had already been displayed by other bands and albums both featured and not featured on here so far, but Black Sabbath would be the first band to pull it all together in a complete morbid package. Their music would display the bleak industrial influences of their native Birmingham and demonstrate itself in all the aforementioned characteristics. But their signature sound would come through in Tonny Iommi's deceptively basic tuned-down guitar riffs and Ozzy Osbourne's trademark banshee shriek, along with Geezer Butler's throbbing bass so essential to the Sabbath sound and last but not least Bill Ward on the drum stool. 
_



> Actually pop music may have been coined as such in the post war forties with artists like Perry Como and Dinah Shore dominating the charts at that time
> 
> Yep, and it really took off around 1974. I'm not sure but I think that's when it was actually labeled disco.


Agree with both of these though.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> Iron Butterfly and Led Zeppelin weren't heavy metal. :lol: They couldn't be, as nobody knew what heavy metal was. Looking back now though, I think most people would agree Zep and the Irons were still heavy rock or hard rock (think IB might be psychedelic rock? Not very familiar with them) but no: the music really only came into being when the first doomy notes of "Black Sabbath" rang out on stage, and everyone knew something entirely new was being born. Here, I'll let one of MB's foremost authorities on hard rock and heavy metal explain:
> 
> _Up until now all the albums and bands featured, have had heavy blues and psychedelic rock influences, and gradually they have taken those influences to their logical and heavy conclusions throughout 1969 and 1970. But it would be four guys from Birmingham that would reshape those blues and psychedelic tendencies, into a much darker vision that would go on to dominate metaldom as we know it. This darker vision would be based around even tighter guitar riffs, a throbbing rhythm section, morbid doom-laden visions, along with medieval and futuristic themes. The band truly found a hidden malevolence in the blues, that they then fully exploited and then glued the whole thing together with strong occult influences. Now some of these aspects that I've mentioned, had already been displayed by other bands and albums both featured and not featured on here so far, but Black Sabbath would be the first band to pull it all together in a complete morbid package. Their music would display the bleak industrial influences of their native Birmingham and demonstrate itself in all the aforementioned characteristics. But their signature sound would come through in Tonny Iommi's deceptively basic tuned-down guitar riffs and Ozzy Osbourne's trademark banshee shriek, along with Geezer Butler's throbbing bass so essential to the Sabbath sound and last but not least Bill Ward on the drum stool.
> _



Hmm. anyone that I know? 


Iron Butterfly was considered psychedelic at the time I believe, but 1968 was a time when almost anything would have gotten that label. They certainly were very heavy. As mentioned, and you know this, Zeppelin was based on Blues and we're originally called the New Yardbirds. There's a video on Youtube of the New Yardbirds with Keith Relf singing Dazed and Confused in fact. It's not bad. I still stand by Link Wray as the father of Heavy Metal though (and probably a pioneer in punk rock too).


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 29, 2019)

Listening to 'Sounds of the seventies' there was an announcement that Gilbert O'Sullivan is on tour starting in October. I thought 'Still going' and remembered the first couple of posts here, bet he looks a bit different now, don't we all.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 29, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> *Hmm. anyone that I know?*
> 
> 
> Iron Butterfly was considered psychedelic at the time I believe, but 1968 was a time when almost anything would have gotten that label. They certainly were very heavy. As mentioned, and you know this, Zeppelin was based on Blues and we're originally called the New Yardbirds. There's a video on Youtube of the New Yardbirds with Keith Relf singing Dazed and Confused in fact. It's not bad. I still stand by Link Wray as the father of Heavy Metal though (and probably a pioneer in punk rock too).



Quite Unknown, in fact... :lol:


----------



## JustRob (Sep 29, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> I was born in 1963 so I grew up in the seventies, ...



I first met my angel in the summer of 1970 and we married in the spring of 1971, so I too grew up in the seventies. She told me that she liked Motown music so naturally I had to gain a rapid appreciation of it and spent hours sitting alone in my car on the drive of my parents' house listening to it on the radio. The things we do for love, but then one so seldom meets an angel during one's life. We both still like Motown and went to see _Motown The Musical_ in a West End theatre in London not so long ago.

When I was at boarding school the other boys were listening enthusiastically to that new group, the Beatles, on the radio but I couldn't see anything much in their music and still don't. I think it is mainly because they did very little that one can dance to. In contrast the seventies introduced disco and even now (I'm seventy-five in a couple of weeks.) my disco dancing is a subject of conversation amongst onlookers. (Take that how you like.) There is a lot of disco music in our music library, which is now held on our home server in its original CD format with some transferred from vinyl. (For my comments on MP3 see THIS POEM that I submitted to a poetry challenge back in 2017.)



Trollheart said:


> Certainly, some computer music has sterilised the art, but on the other hand, the advances in computer software and indeed hardware over the last forty years has enabled music to be made that bands could only dream of in the seventies.



Not just bands in the seventies. A grand master of music synthesis was Isao Tomita and I have many of his records. He specifically produced arrangements of classical music and I have a pressing of his version of Holst's Planets Suite made in the USA as Holst's daughter Imogen wouldn't allow it to be released over here in Europe. My thoughts on synthesised versions of the classics is that nobody knows exactly what was in the minds of the old composers and what compromises they had to make to emulate the sounds in their heads using the instruments of the day. Nobody can imagine what someone like Mozart would have produced using a modern synthesiser, so how can anyone say that a synthetic version of a classic is fundamentally wrong? There's nothing fundamentally right about horsehair scraping on catgut where music is concerned. (P.S. Certainly not compared to overloading a Marshall amp anyway.)



Irwin said:


> That's fine if you like synthesized music. I find it sterile and soulless.



Yes, there was a lot of appalling rubbish produced in the years when synthesisers became cheap enough, so one had to persevere to find the good stuff. I surprised a younger colleague at the office one day when he mentioned that he was a Tangerine Dream fan and I said that I had quite a few of their albums. I think I normally come over as being very much a middle of the road sort of chap as another colleague was surprised when he discovered that I'd bought a brand new high performance Honda Civic and drove it into the office car park wearing my wrap-around sunglasses looking pretty cool. It was actually the car that our boss had wanted to buy but he had a car allowance from the company and it didn't stretch to it while I'd bought mine with my own money, not being entitled to a car allowance at all. Is it cool to dislike Beatles music though? I don't know or care.

Music and literature are very similar in that they are only the communications medium, a means to an emotional and intellectual end. Whether any fiction story or song hits its mark depends as much on the recipient as its creator. The seventies was an era of widespread creativity though and its music has lasted well. However, much of the music from the past had a element of romance about it and I wonder whether modern youth regard romance in the same way or whether they are out of necessity more pragmatic about life. It is probably no coincidence that Honda marketing revolves around the idea of the power of dreams and that I still drive a high performance Honda. I also laugh at the idea that disco went out of fashion; there are a lot of people around who haven't got that message yet, including me. Don't try to be fashionable; live your dream before it's too late ... and when that angel comes along don't stop to think too long; they're not like buses.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 30, 2019)

[video=youtube;pLqfXlIq6RE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqfXlIq6RE[/video]


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 30, 2019)

How about TV? In Ireland we had some great shows, such as Dr Who, Black Beauty and Children of the Stones (something that scares me even today!) as well as great American shows like Star Trek, The Six Million Dollar Man, The Bionic Woman, The Man from Atlantis, Gemini Man, Sesame Street, Alias Smith and Jones and much more. What do you remember watching, if it wasn't from your cradle, in the seventies?


----------



## Mish (Sep 30, 2019)

Hmm, all things 70s. Let's see...

My all time favourite film "The Godfather" was released in 1972 and it's brilliant squeal in 1974.

Some other notable, groundbreaking films: "The Alien", (1979) Star Wars: Episode IV – A New Hope, (1977) Monty Python's Life of Brian, (1979 - actually most of Monty Python's great stuff was from the 70s) Blazing Saddles, (1974) A Clockwork Orange (1971)

Music, well I don't want to write pages to credit everything and everyone, but these are some of the best of the best the decade has produced in my opinion; Black Sabbath, (self titled) Judas Priest "Sad wings of destiny", Van Halen, (Self titled) Motörhead "Overkill", AC/DC "Highway to hell", Pink Floyd "Dark side of the moon", Led Zeppelin IV.... 

Tolkien's brilliant "The Silmarillion" that I've just finished reading was published in 1977. Though as far as the books go, the 60s I think was a better year for publishing with gems such as; Philip K Dick's "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" and Frank Herbert's "Dune" being published in 1968 and 1965 respectively. Those books were so ahead of their time!


----------



## KenTR (Sep 30, 2019)

I remember the TV movies: _Brian's Song, Sybil, The Boy in the Plastic Bubble_ and _Trilogy of Terror_, in which Karen Black is chased around her apartment by a six inch voodoo doll. Then there was, _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark, _where Kim Darby is tormented by murderous gnome-like men who live in the walls of her house. Normal-sized women menaced by tiny little men. Not sure what that means.

My favorite was_ Bad Ronald,_ the unsavory story of a boy whose mother hides him in a secret room after he accidentally murders a neighborhood girl. The mother dies and the house is resold to a couple with two pretty young daughters. That's all I'm gonna say. It's actually out of DVD. I have my copy.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 2, 2019)

JustRob said:


> I first met my angel in the summer of 1970 and we married in the spring of 1971, so I too grew up in the seventies.



It wasn't a time in our lives to watch television. As we were both working and bought a house and were living together for the first time, we were too busy and too tired to watch TV and didn't even own one for several years. The home entertainment was outstanding though.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 6, 2019)

Some of the best times of my life have been without a television set, we lived in a coach in an orchard for forur years when we first met, no TV there. I didn't have one as a student either, that would have been early seventies. I didn't want one, but people kept offering me their old ones.


----------



## Winston (Oct 10, 2019)

My friends and I rode our bicycles everywhere.  The old iron Huffys that weighed 100 pounds.  We had dirt clod fights and caught crawdads down at the creek.  
I had this "hippie" backpack from one of my older sisters.  It had a silk screen image of Goofy smoking pot and drinking red wine.  I had this proto-boombox (one speaker) I shoved in the thing.  Played rock music at top volume while peddling my arse all over town.   The radio sounded like crap, but I didn't care.  I was free.  Well, until dinnertime.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2019)

How many boys ruined their baseball cards  by putting them on bike wheels so they'd make a lot a noise? I lost a fortune doing that. :lol:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 11, 2019)

A flattened cigarette packet held to the fork with a clothes peg so it hit the spokes, these things get around.  

There was a kids version of the Davey Crockett song, "Born on a table top in joe's café, dirtiest place in the USA …" . Anyway there was a researcher studying children's songs and rhymes who had contacts with teachers all over. That song was in every school in England Wales and Scotland in a couple of days, then he started getting airletters from Canada, Australia, New Zealand etc. It had gone world wide in a week! Mind you I think that would have been fifties, not seventies.


----------



## Arcturus (Dec 19, 2019)

I remember at age 6, sitting my babysitter's yellow Trans Am in 75, and holding a Nazareth Hair of the Dog 8 track. She put in the cart player and my world was changed forever. I had been raised on classic country. You better believe I introduced my then 8 year old nephew  in 2011. He now loves classic rock along with the new stuff

[video=youtube;jEG0-3xlAkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg[/video]


----------



## Winston (Dec 23, 2019)

> ...and holding a Nazareth Hair of the Dog 8 track. She put in the cart player and my world was changed forever.



I can't nail it down for me.  I memorized the lyrics to Hotel California at age 10.  About that time, I cranked-up the Doobie Brothers' China Grove every time I came on our local AM radio station.  One of the first cassettes I ever bought was AC /DC's Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.  By around 1978, I saved enough money to buy my own stereo, with big arse speakers, turntable, AM / FM and a tape deck.  Then came the stacks of vinyl.  

It was a lot of work back then, not just making a list on Spotify and buying some ear buds.  But it was a labour of love.


----------



## Arcturus (Dec 24, 2019)

Winston said:


> I can't nail it down for me.  I memorized the lyrics to Hotel California at age 10.  About that time, I cranked-up the Doobie Brothers' China Grove every time I came on our local AM radio station.  One of the first cassettes I ever bought was AC /DC's Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.  By around 1978, I saved enough money to buy my own stereo, with big arse speakers, turntable, AM / FM and a tape deck.  Then came the stacks of vinyl.
> 
> It was a lot of work back then, not just making a list on Spotify and buying some ear buds.  But it was a labour of love.



Agreed on the work.1976 Teac Reel To Reel and frantically trying to get the music recorded for Sis's wedding reception on Dec. 30 I've been a mobile DJ for over 30 years, but the venue won't let anybody else play, but we can make a file of the music we want and they will play it. So I'm recording to the reel and back to the comp.  2 problems,  1. that 35 year old tape wasn't having it and 2. Sis wont listen to me on song choices


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 3, 2020)

I never miss an opportunity to ask, What was the best show you ever saw? The worst? The most surprisingly good (or anticlimactic)? I really enjoy live music of all kinds and grew up listening to old bootlegs of Grateful Dead shows from the 70s (and 80s), Zeppelin, Zappa, and the list continues. I started REALLY listening when I was 12 or 13 and was obsessed with sonic transportation in the moment. Of course there are the seminal albums that one should never go without hearing, but the live performances are another standard, another animal. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

The youtube thing says "not available" from here. It kinda sounds like a sexual assault, though.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

I still love Meatloaf's music, but didn't know what a mess he was in his personal life. I guess it's not surprising for a rock star, though. Here's an article, if anyone is interested.


https://www.loudersound.com/features/meat-loaf-bats-in-the-belfry


----------



## clark (Jan 3, 2020)

I've seen ZZ Top concerts about 6 times and drive far into the night for another one, when they're within striking distance. The _Allman Brothers _put on a concert many years ago that I will never forget. I was fortunate enough to catch a Leonard Cohen concert in Vancouver about 5 years before he died. It was amazing. HE was amazing in concert.

Albums? Keith Jarrett's _Koln Concert _had a profound influence on my own poetry. And I think I own every vinyl album Dave Brubeck issued. And all of Paul Desmond's solo albums. And, just to confess to complete music schizophrenia, I adore Eminem, who is as much a poet as a rapper. Go figger . . . .


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 4, 2020)

Space Cadet said:


> I never miss an opportunity to ask, What was the best show you ever saw? The worst? The most surprisingly good (or anticlimactic)? I really enjoy live music of all kinds and grew up listening to old bootlegs of Grateful Dead shows from the 70s (and 80s), Zeppelin, Zappa, and the list continues. I started REALLY listening when I was 12 or 13 and was obsessed with sonic transportation in the moment. Of course there are the seminal albums that one should never go without hearing, but the live performances are another standard, another animal.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Cinderella 87 or 88. They were promoting "Long Cold Winter". I'll never forget the piano coming down from the rafters with the blue smoke  coming off the stage. Saw Def Leppard in 88 also.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 4, 2020)

Space Cadet said:


> I never miss an opportunity to ask, What was the best show you ever saw? The worst? The most surprisingly good (or anticlimactic)? I really enjoy live music of all kinds and grew up listening to old bootlegs of Grateful Dead shows from the 70s (and 80s), Zeppelin, Zappa, and the list continues. I started REALLY listening when I was 12 or 13 and was obsessed with sonic transportation in the moment. Of course there are the seminal albums that one should never go without hearing, but the live performances are another standard, another animal.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!




Knebworth 1976, I remember the first Mrs was pregnant, so early summer. Pink Floyd 'Dark side of the Moon'. They started as the sun was going down with two spitfires flying in low over the crowd. As we were waiting the missus caught a cranefly and was pulling its legs off to see if it could still balance and fly without them. There was a young man in front of us who stood up, told the crowd he was straight and asked if anyone had any drugs. He got passed all sorts of stuff, took it all, and fell over, except there was no room and he kept being stood back up and moved on by people round him.

Saw Little feat at the Rainbow, not hugely impressed actually, saw Zappa somewhere, and Captain Beefheart, but I am not sure where or when, as they say about the sixties 'If you remember the sixties you weren't really there'

Was 'The Wall' still the seventies? Took our little boy to that in Earls Court and he was very young.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2020)

My very first concert was seeing Frank Zappa at the Capital Centre near Washington DC in 1976. It still rates as the best concert I've gone too but I have to mention a couple concerts I went to in the nineties as honorable mentions, Midnight Oil, who did an outdoor concert at Merriwether Post Pavilion, and REM at the Cap Centre. They were both fun shows too, especially Midnight Oil who Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers opened for.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 4, 2020)

Biro said:


> Forgot to put this in and the reason for the post.............From when they got big in 1975 every time I went to try and see them in my neck of the woods, they were always sold out as the venues were quite small.  But the NEC in Birmingham was to hold 14,000 which they easily filled for a few nights.
> 
> Queen 1980 at the NEC Birmingham.  I think they were the first to use it.  Freddie was carried on stage by Darth Vader I think doing 'Flash'.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, this is the seventies thread. You need to go start an eighties thread    Not a bad idea actually, it was forty years ago after all. 1970 was half a century ago, there are people here whose parents hadn't even met then.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 5, 2020)

My first concert was the Alice Cooper group, touring the _Billion Dollar Babies_ album. I was eleven. My older brother took me and a friend along. People were getting a big kick out of seeing such little kids there. 

My parent's did not know he took me. My brother swore me to secrecy, a vow I intended to keep. Days later, however, my mother overheard me telling a friend about it. That evening, my brother stormed into my room and beat the crap out of me. Good times.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 6, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> I still love Meatloaf's music, but didn't know what a mess he was in his personal life. I guess it's not surprising for a rock star, though. Here's an article, if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> https://www.loudersound.com/features/meat-loaf-bats-in-the-belfry




Meatloaf lives close by. I had heard he was moving to the UK but dunno if he ever followed through on that.
I'm a dead ringer, separated-at-birth in looks of Meatloaf. Mistaken for him often.
I always immediately claim I'm not him but some of his fans won't buy into that. That is a thread all in itself.

Living in the same vicinity I can testify he's never had a shortage of women interested in him. My close friend Jim Carson, an LA Rock Radio DJ for over 50 years, gets a kick outta that when we are out drinking. "_Amazing how fame affects people_" Jim once remarked.

Meatloaf trivia:
If you look at the old newsreel of the ambulance backing into Parkland Memorial Hospital on the day President Kennedy and Officer JD Tippet were shot (not the days later Oswald Ambulance), the camera pans up the emergency vehicle entrance to a lady approaching holding a child's hand. That child is Meatloaf.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 6, 2020)

His name is Robert Paulson. :bomb:


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 6, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> I'm a dead ringer, separated-at-birth in looks of Meatloaf. Mistaken for him daily..



Do people vocalise their mistaken identity to the tune of "Dead Ringer For Love"? 

Say they do!


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 8, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Knebworth 1976, I remember the first Mrs was pregnant, so early summer. Pink Floyd 'Dark side of the Moon'. They started as the sun was going down with two spitfires flying in low over the crowd. As we were waiting the missus caught a cranefly and was pulling its legs off to see if it could still balance and fly without them. There was a young man in front of us who stood up, told the crowd he was straight and asked if anyone had any drugs. He got passed all sorts of stuff, took it all, and fell over, except there was no room and he kept being stood back up and moved on by people round him.
> 
> Saw Little feat at the Rainbow, not hugely impressed actually, saw Zappa somewhere, and Captain Beefheart, but I am not sure where or when, as they say about the sixties 'If you remember the sixties you weren't really there'
> 
> Was 'The Wall' still the seventies? Took our little boy to that in Earls Court and he was very young.



'The Wall' album was 1979 but I think the tour might have been 80. I'm not quite sure. Little Feat is badass but I know there were a few line up changes, I think, not sure what years I listen to. Zappa was fantastic in the 70s...and The Magic Band. What WAS Captain Beefheart like in (year you saw)? That must have been awfully strange, but I love his stuff. Thanks for sharing. The Wall in Earls Court. Wow. But seeing them during Dark Side would have been something to remember. I'm glad you remembered something for the dude in front of you that didn't know he was there. Ha. Thanks for sharing.  w


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 8, 2020)

mrmustard615 said:


> My very first concert was seeing Frank Zappa at the Capital Centre near Washington DC in 1976. It still rates as the best concert I've gone too but I have to mention a couple concerts I went to in the nineties as honorable mentions, Midnight Oil, who did an outdoor concert at Merriwether Post Pavilion, and REM at the Cap Centre. They were both fun shows too, especially Midnight Oil who Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers opened for.




Zappa had a hell of a band during that time. I think he was on SNL that year. Foam was coming out of the TV monitors on the SNL set during the performance.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 8, 2020)

KenTR said:


> My first concert was the Alice Cooper group, touring the _Billion Dollar Babies_ album. I was eleven. My older brother took me and a friend along. People were getting a big kick out of seeing such little kids there.
> 
> My parent's did not know he took me. My brother swore me to secrecy, a vow I intended to keep. Days later, however, my mother overheard me telling a friend about it. That evening, my brother stormed into my room and beat the crap out of me. Good times.



That sucks. But thanks for sharing! 

See. I love these stories. There's someone's first show story. It's magical and memorable. These moments are what make our work today, make us who we are. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 8, 2020)

Biro said:


> Forgot to put this in and the reason for the post.............From when they got big in 1975 every time I went to try and see them in my neck of the woods, they were always sold out as the venues were quite small.  But the NEC in Birmingham was to hold 14,000 which they easily filled for a few nights.
> 
> Queen 1980 at the NEC Birmingham.  I think they were the first to use it.  Freddie was carried on stage by Darth Vader I think doing 'Flash'.
> 
> ...



Oh man, you have no idea how lucky you were.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 10, 2020)

No way. I've never heard this. Interesting. Did you find this in an interview?


----------



## KenTR (Jan 10, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Meatloaf trivia:
> If you look at the old newsreel of the ambulance backing into Parkland Memorial Hospital on the day President Kennedy and Officer JD Tippet were shot (not the days later Oswald Ambulance), the camera pans up the emergency vehicle entrance to a lady approaching holding a child's hand. That child is Meatloaf.



They called him 'hamburger patty' back then.


----------

